# Dating Mud Flood, and why it couldn't have been recent within 150/200 years



## Magnus (Sep 14, 2020)

There are 100,000s of miles of mortarless stacked stone walls all through Connecticut, NY state, Massachussets, Rhode Island, and  much less in New Hampshire.   Its a southern New England phenomena and into NY state.

I have many photos I have taken that show 90 degree angle turns in these walls, and where some of the stone walls were actually (built? Or converted) into pathways covered with soil, to create a raised road. 

The sheer volume of work would take a few centuries at least. 

Mudflood surely would have washed away amd destroyed many of these walls, if MudFlood was in the 1800s....
I Dont believe these walls all could have been built within 100-150 years, all thru the Northeast....

I will post more images and perhaps video later.  For now just creating this thread to see what I can stimulate.

Anyone else ever visited/lived in the southern New England area and experienced these walls?   They are actually the largest and longest stone structures in the world  according to some.

Man-made?  I wonder if perhaps Giants created them, as like a trail marker, it would be akin to men crudely stacking small stones/pebbles as a trail marker. 
It would be insane amounts of labor for farmers and natives to build all these.  They are not all for penning in sheep and cattle and farmland!!
Soo many of these walls traverse hills and steep gorges, run along the top of ridgelines, and have large trees growing right next to them, sometimes pushing stones over!   Showing their original age.

The second image is a LIDAR image from above of an example of how many stone walls there are even in just a neighborhood of a part of a town.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-11-03 06:40:13Reaction Score: 8


The evidence seems to point to multiple events between 150 and 300 years ago. These events didn't happen everywhere, though, so it's possible that that specific area was spared, or that the builders had access to better technology than you're picturing they had.

Those walls are cool, though. I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusDate: 2018-11-03 08:02:59Reaction Score: 3




UnusualBean said:


> The evidence seems to point to multiple events between 150 and 300 years ago. These events didn't happen everywhere, though, so it's possible that that specific area was spared, or that the builders had access to better technology than you're picturing they had.
> 
> Those walls are cool, though. I'd never heard of them before.


The thing is, New Haven CT and NYC are right in the heart of these stone wall areas.  
There are absolutely ancient buildings in these areas, and churches/homes/edifices with mudflood evidence.

I need to investigate more


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-11-03 09:48:02Reaction Score: 11


These should be the 8th wonder of the world.  But you cannot date granite.
The Geology of Colonial New England Stone Walls

If you have ever been to New England, the walls are everywhere but much less common in the large river valleys.





And are missing from much of 1700's artwork.
Did all the trees get burned in the 1816 year without summer?
Why 1816 Was the Year Without a Summer

Like they great wall of China, these are still getting built today.
For the people that still farm there, it is a spring tradition to clear the rocks from the fields and pasture.





Way too many strange things in New England.





Gungywamp, Groton
Ashfield News Articles: The Mysterious Stone Chambers of New England and the Search for Lost America Part 1





Who Made the Petroglyphs on the Mysterious Dighton Rock?


So many rocks, but the starfort is dirt?





Fort Griswold Battlefield State Park — Friends of Fort Griswold
Fort Griswold Battlefield State Park


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusDate: 2018-11-03 11:59:47Reaction Score: 12




BStankman said:


> These should be the 8th wonder of the world.  But you cannot date granite.
> The Geology of Colonial New England Stone Walls
> 
> If you have ever been to New England, the walls are everywhere but much less common in the large river valleys.
> ...



Awesome post!  Except its not really an annual tradition so much anymore...  not enough to build new walls.  But perhaps add a dozen or so medium size stones per half acre plowed.

I have some tilling experience, gardening in S.W. CT.  Of course my experience is anecdotal.  But I dont believe each spring there are thousands of new stones being tilled up (tillers rarely go below 16 inches deep) at every farm in New England.

These first three images I have taken myself.  They show 90 degree angles of walls.  The first is the front yard of a home in Fairfield County, often called in the past "walls of affluence" because nicer homes featured a natural stone wall fence (as compared to wooden picket or no fence)

The second two images are a 90 degree angle turn in a stone wall I found out in the wilderness, near to where a former mine is located in Fairfield county, CT

Another stone wall I photographed:  note the tree growing so close.  There are trees I have seen growing through stone walls that are close to 100 years old or more, massive thick trunks and 80 feet tall. 

Next pic:  it is common to find these round holes with seemingly no purpose  out in the woods.   The "official" story is they were drilled by miners to insert dynamite (and yea that makes no sense ofc)

BONUS:

check out this carved Turtle I discovered somewhere in Connecticut!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-03 13:38:43Reaction Score: 5


Well for corn sakes if you put the dynamite in the hole, then that would be blown up and non existent. Sheesh!  good one Quackedemia.

Magus, that Turtle is astounding.

 Bouncing around in my brain are thoughts of all the copper mining that went on here in ancient times, but that was around the great lakes area.

But perhaps somebody was mining bismuth. 

 Bismuth was also known to the Incas and used (along with the usual copper and tin) in a special bronze alloy for knives.[16]

Wackipedia about bismuth

There was a family mining lead, silver and native bismuth, along with other minerals, in Connecticut, in the early 1800's, did they just find ancient mines? Anyway another piece of the puzzle, maybe.

Mining in Connecticut


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusDate: 2018-11-03 13:55:29Reaction Score: 5




BStankman said:


> So many rocks, but the starfort is dirt?
> View attachment 11277
> Fort Griswold Battlefield State Park — Friends of Fort Griswold
> Fort Griswold Battlefield State Park



Regarding Fort Griswold, it was the site of a massacre and defeat of what we are told are early American revolutionaries and British.

The Captain in charge of the fort surrendered to the British and was summarily killed with his own sword.

Those earthworks could be later additions or a result of mudflood.  Underneath are many unmortared rock walls and tunnels.  It seems a much cruder starfort than the one just a few metres away, called Fort Trumbull


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-11-03 21:38:06Reaction Score: 2


This is just yet another reason why mudflood is a misnomer not a reason why it wasn't recent.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-11-03 22:08:44Reaction Score: 1




Apollyon said:


> This is just yet another reason why mudflood is a misnomer not a reason why it wasn't recent.


There were definitely actual mud floods, so I don't think it's a misnomer, just maybe that it doesn't capture the full picture.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-11-03 22:42:10Reaction Score: 1




UnusualBean said:


> There were definitely actual mud floods, so I don't think it's a misnomer, just maybe that it doesn't capture the full picture.


We see small localized mud flows and even those obliterate pretty much everything in their wake. They would also tend to settle more prominently in the low laying areas and leave high areas alone which we don't see.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-11-04 12:32:35Reaction Score: 9


Wow, that turtle.  Amazing.
_According to Native American legends and myths of the Eastern Woodland tribes the turtle played a part in their Creation myth. The Earth Diver turtle swam to the bottom of the water that stretched across the world. He surfaced with *the mud* which the creator used to make the earth.  _

Mining.
Old Newgate Prison - Wikipedia
_Old Newgate Prison is a former prison and mine site on Newgate Road in East Granby, Connecticut.  It is now operated by the state of Connecticut as the Old New-Gate Prison & Copper Mine Archaeological Preserve.  The site includes a colonial-era copper mine, and the remains of the state's first official prison, which was used between *1776* and 1782 to house prisoners of war from the American Revolutionary War.  _

_


_
Seen that type of architecture before in Nevada.
They left their mark here.





More on the walls.
New England Is Crisscrossed With Thousands of Miles of Stone Walls

_estimates that there are more than 100,000 miles of old, disused stone walls out there, or enough to circle the globe four times. _

_estimates, there were around 240,000 miles of them in New England. That amounts to roughly 400 million tons of stone, or *enough to build the Great Pyramid of Giza—more than 60 times over.* _


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-04 13:31:22Reaction Score: 5


Nice find BStankman, more copper mines.

I can verify the Fort Griswold information. At Least in regards to who was fighting who.
I had 4 cousins fighting at Fort Griswold, they all survived, even one of them who received 7 bayonet stabs, his heart could be seen beating in his chest. He was one of the very few wounded who survived. I was so surprised when a link to Fort Griswold showed up here. Thanks _@Magnus_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Will I amDate: 2018-11-04 23:36:53Reaction Score: 6


I live in North Eastern Connecticut and spend countless hours walking in the woods and have often wondered how much man power it took to construct these walls and the narrative of farmers clearing rocks when plowing their fields is hard to accept. Also at a time when we did not have machinery to move these stones and some are quite large to consider using just animals to pull them around.


Magnus said:


> Awesome post!  Except its not really an annual tradition so much anymore...  not enough to build new walls.  But perhaps add a dozen or so medium size stones per half acre plowed.
> 
> I have some tilling experience, gardening in S.W. CT.  Of course my experience is anecdotal.  But I dont believe each spring there are thousands of new stones being tilled up (tillers rarely go below 16 inches deep) at every farm in New England.
> 
> ...


Was the turtle carved or is it something that has petrified into rock?


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-11-05 10:47:41Reaction Score: 5




Will I am said:


> I live in North Eastern Connecticut and spend countless hours walking in the woods and have often wondered how much man power it took to construct these walls and the narrative of farmers clearing rocks when plowing their fields is hard to accept. Also at a time when we did not have machinery to move these stones and some are quite large to consider using just animals to pull them around.
> 
> Was the turtle carved or is it something that has petrified into rock?


Doubt it was carved by nomadic savages that used stone tomahawks.
Egyptologist, carve us a vase: stoneworking tools and methods

When the academics find it, they will declare it an 1800 hoax and bury it somewhere.

Turtle rock in Mongolia.





Toad rock New Boston.




@_Magnus_
This guy see snakes, turtles and more animal effigy in all the walls.  Your photo would probably be his holy grail.



Waking Up on Turtle Island

Any idea what these are?  Not common, but not rare.  Mohegan say they are for the little people.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2018-11-16 11:15:17Reaction Score: 1




Will I am said:


> Was the turtle carved or is it something that has petrified into rock?


I'd say the latter. Yet another for the "mudfossil university" lol. 

Great find.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusDate: 2018-11-16 11:38:16Reaction Score: 3




wild heretic said:


> I'd say the latter. Yet another for the "mudfossil university" lol.
> 
> Great find.


Its absolutely carved, I touched it and examined it with my own hands and eyes.

This is not a mudfossil.  Uh, wouldnt a turtle swim away or get flipped over by a mud flood?  Not stay perched on a stone amd become petrified in situ, with its head, legs, tail all sticking out of its protective shell.

Mudfossils have a place for certain, but this is 100% carved


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2018-11-16 12:27:47Reaction Score: 2




Magnus said:


> Its absolutely carved, I touched it and examined it with my own hands and eyes.
> 
> This is not a mudfossil.
> 
> Mudfossils have a place for certain, but this is 100% carved


Could well be. Impossible to know without proper examination. It just looked "molded" to the rock if you know what I mean. Obviously I can't see it in person and take samples lol, but is its right foot embedded in the rock or not? Is the rock that it is perched on carved or not?  It's just clues like that that I like to look for.




> Uh, wouldnt a turtle swim away or get flipped over by a mud flood?  Not stay perched on a stone amd become petrified in situ, with its head, legs, tail all sticking out of its protective shell.


Unless petrification and death was instant.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-11-16 12:37:16Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> Could well be. Impossible to know without proper examination. It just looked "molded" to the rock if you know what I mean. Obviously I can't see it in person and take samples lol, but is its right foot embedded in the rock or not? Is the rock that it is perched on carved or not?  It's just clues like that that I like to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suffocated in mud maybe.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2018-11-16 12:40:28Reaction Score: 7




Onthebit said:


> suffocated in mud maybe.


There's a great video on petrification somewhere. Let's see. Here it is:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-16 16:15:44Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> There's a great video on petrification somewhere. Let's see. Here it is:


Hey that was outstanding and very enlightening. I haven't paid enough attention to the EU, I can see that now. Electrical petrification makes sense to me and you can't dispute the petrified tree that got transmuted via the high voltage electrical charge of the broken power line. I also put much stock in all myths and legends. 

Thank you for posting that video.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Will I amDate: 2018-11-17 13:47:16Reaction Score: 1


I like what WISE UP has on Petrification.

WISE UP


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-17 14:47:55Reaction Score: 5


_@Will I am_, oh yeah, Wise Up has some really good ideas and most of them make sense to me. I think he is  well worth watching and he made me see things differently in regards to megalithic ruins and such.
Although now I'm becoming a fan girl of Peter Mungo Jupp and the Thunderbolts/EU school of thought.  Just when I think I'm starting to get a clearer picture of things, then I vere off into another direction.  Which is good, because we can never stop thinking and learning and wondering. I'm not so set in my ways that I can't entertain or even embraced some new ideas.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Will I amDate: 2018-11-17 20:08:51Reaction Score: 5




Ice Nine said:


> _@Will I am_, oh yeah, Wise Up has some really good ideas and most of them make sense to me. I think he is  well worth watching and he made me see things differently in regards to megalithic ruins and such.
> Although now I'm becoming a fan girl of Peter Mungo Jupp and the Thunderbolts/EU school of thought.  Just when I think I'm starting to get a clearer picture of things, then I vere off into another direction.  Which is good, because we can never stop thinking and learning and wondering. I'm not so set in my ways that I can't entertain or even embraced some new ideas.


I watched the Thunderbolts Project videos 5 or 6 years ago and at the time it served me well. Dinosaurs are a hoax and carbon dating is not even close to being accurate. What I've learned is the best way to sell disinformation is package it with 80-90% truth.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-11-17 21:56:49Reaction Score: 2


We have a thread on here about giant statues that were argued to have been living giants that died instantly. This may explain it. Computer problems today-you'll have to look it up for yourselves.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jiohdiDate: 2018-12-04 10:13:12Reaction Score: 0




Magnus said:


> The thing is, New Haven CT and NYC are right in the heart of these stone wall areas.
> There are absolutely ancient buildings in these areas, and churches/homes/edifices with mudflood evidence.
> 
> I need to investigate more


I lived in a house in NJ which was built around 1900. Like many houses in NJ, it was built 5-6 feet into the ground because of what is known as the frost line.  The foundations of bldgs must start at the frostline which is the depth to which earth freezes in winter... Here in Florida, our frost line is generally less than 6 inches and hardly any building, even the very old ones, have cellars. Could it be this mudflood theory is just a misunderstanding of this very simple explanation?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-12-04 10:21:01Reaction Score: 8




jiohdi said:


> I lived in a house in NJ which was built around 1900. Like many houses in NJ, it was built 5-6 feet into the ground because of what is known as the frost line.  The foundations of bldgs must start at the frostline which is the depth to which earth freezes in winter... Here in Florida, our frost line is generally less than 6 inches and hardly any building, even the very old ones, have cellars. Could it be this mudflood theory is just a misunderstanding of this very simple explanation?


Not really.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fega72Date: 2018-12-10 18:17:22Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Not really.
> 
> View attachment 13490


They probably prepared for very cold winters


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-12-22 20:40:36Reaction Score: 2


Could be relevant...I haven't verified it all yet:  What was the The Window Tax?     First imposed in England in 1696, Window Tax was repealed in 1851 after campaigners argued that it was a 'tax on health', and a 'tax on light and air', as well as being an unequal tax with the greatest burden on the middle and lower classes.


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2018-12-23 20:14:19Reaction Score: 7


As for stone walls in general, I also had read somewhere that they were unusual. I always had heard they were just built by farmers. But having the idea they -might- be unusual, I have looked more closely at them over the years. It is true, they run everywhere. But I now agree, looking at them from the perspective of a farmer, I can't really see how a lot of them would have come to be as we see them. Some of them go up the sides of hills and mountains. There is no way someone was plowing a field at a 45 or 50 degree angle and rolling all these rocks out of the way. I have never seen really any sign of terracing anywhere in New England which I think would make the idea of these being overgrown farmers fields unlikely.

Maybe they were sheep fields or something, but you would't really need to plow a sheep pasture. And if you weren't plowing, there would be no reason to move all these rocks. 

I was looking at a stone chamber somewhere in Mass, and on the way there was a stone wall that ran right into the river. I doubt anyone was plowing out the river, maybe to grow seaweed or something.

You can often see stone walls along the highway when the leaves are off the trees. Most of them don't look like they ever would have been on farm land.

So I think the farmer idea is probably not right.

I have also considered how the walls could be there while other places were under mud or dirt or whatever. The walls are plainly there and the buildings were plainly buried. So if the theory doesn't fit the observations, there has to be something wrong with the theory.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2018-12-24 22:23:46Reaction Score: 1


_Is there stones under the walls from the mud?  If not then that is a mystery._


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2018-12-26 02:32:54Reaction Score: 3


The stone walls are not moved very often, but a couple of times I have seen them cleared out when people were putting in houses and things. I did not notice that the walls continued below the ground level. But I was not aware to look for that specifically at the time.

This new name 'mud flood'  I find a little problematic. 

There is a guy Jim Viera from up around this way and he and this guy Hugh Newman have some videos about stone chambers in New England and stuff like that, which I take to be kind of related.

 [don't know this link, just googled jim viera to have something to put here]

These stone chambers, if they are anything of significance in the first place, are already often either partially buried or have soil covering the top of them, but the entrances are all at or near ground level. They are rather primitive. I have gone to look at several and they show no signs of having multiple stories to them.

They, therefore, can not have been buried under 6 or 10 feet of earth in these so-called 'mud floods' with people coming back and opening a new door at the new ground level.

There are signs all over New England of partially buried buildings, so it seems the same mechanism was at work here as elsewhere, but it doesn't seem to have been a general flood that covers everything.

When I first was hearing of this 'cultural layer' or mud flood or whatever you want to call it, I didn't really notice people claiming it was a generalized burying of everything, everywhere. The observations seemed to indicate it was a phenomenon associated with areas of human habitation. So in the same way as it doesn't appear to me that the stone chambers were either buried or dug out, it doesn't appear to me that the walls were either, which is consistent with the earlier trend in observations that first alerted me to this whole line of inquiry.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-12-26 12:57:59Reaction Score: 1




maxresde said:


> The stone walls are not moved very often, but a couple of times I have seen them cleared out when people were putting in houses and things. I did not notice that the walls continued below the ground level. But I was not aware to look for that specifically at the time.
> 
> This new name 'mud flood'  I find a little problematic.
> 
> ...


Some places seem like they had mud floods, some places seem like the soil fell down from the sky somehow. "Mud Flood" is just a general term to say "hey, there's dirt where it shouldn't be". It's easier to say than "anomalous soul soil accumulation".


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-12-26 18:32:29Reaction Score: 2


Interesting Freudian typo (if it was a typo). Did you mean SOIL accumulation?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-12-26 22:25:39Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Interesting Freudian typo (if it was a typo). Did you mean SOIL accumulation?


Oops lol
Nothing Freudian about it, I just tend to make a lot of typos. That one must've slipped under the radar in my pre-post review


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2018-12-27 00:22:13Reaction Score: 0


Regarding these stone walls and anything else that perplexes post 1500 has anybody considered the value of reviewing personal correspondence like family or business letters? There are numerous family letters dating to the 1500's that have been reviewed by historians and that analysis was turned into a book. I own that book and don't recall anything that stood out for insight into what is discussed on this forum but I will take another look. Correspondence is of course crucial historical documentation. Does anybody know of an online correspondence searchable archive?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BalibrewDate: 2020-02-26 15:53:34Reaction Score: 0


You


Magnus said:


> Awesome post!  Except its not really an annual tradition so much anymore...  not enough to build new walls.  But perhaps add a dozen or so medium size stones per half acre plowed.
> 
> I have some tilling experience, gardening in S.W. CT.  Of course my experience is anecdotal.  But I dont believe each spring there are thousands of new stones being tilled up (tillers rarely go below 16 inches deep) at every farm in New England.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy have a look at Montana megaliths  on FB. Lots of amazing info


----------



## wild heretic (Aug 26, 2021)

In my opinion, there wasn't just one "mudflood" or sinking into the earth, but many, in different geographic areas of the world over the last several centuries since 900 AD. The further we go back, the more dramatic and extensive they seem to be. I believe the one in the mid-to-late 1400s affected the whole world to some degree.

This is why many see evidence of localized sinking of buildings in the 1800s, others mid-1700s, others late 1600s, others 1500s, others 1400s etc. I believe it stems back to earth movements and quakes from the expanding oceans and seabeds which have cause and effect residue in earthquakes in later years as the earth fine tunes its location after an expansion.


----------



## veeall (Sep 23, 2021)

We have such stone fences too, still visible in the woods. Loads of the stones from these old fences were piled up into small hills in the middle of modern agricultural fields - see the rectangular 'islands' in the picture below.



I'm thinking, here, they are remains of old settlements, the lines in the relief map are the fences, dots are the huts. People were both themselves living and harvesting their food and keeping their cattle among these fenced territories, areas could denote different households.

Baffling is how numerous seemed to be the people living here compared to today. As far as i know there are no memory of such multitudes among locals.



Here and there these fences fade into wetlands.
In the same island there's an ancient ring fort from pre-christian times about 1000 years ago, seemingly half filled by an overflow of sort. I marked the highest and lowest points nearby, from 32.5 to 46.2 meters currently.



An overview of the area:



Ring forts seems to be accompanied by the stone-fenced settlements, i don't know how they are dated though. The fences look just like in the original post except rarely so straight. Here's one with the narrow cap or a road between two fences almost as in the LIDAR image of the OP.




I think i've seen a video of Kola Peninsula in russia also having like fences running among the uninhabited cliffs.


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 2, 2021)

Magnus said:


> There are 100,000s of miles of mortarless stacked stone walls all through Connecticut, NY state, Massachussets, Rhode Island, and  much less in New Hampshire.   Its a southern New England phenomena and into NY state.
> 
> I have many photos I have taken that show 90 degree angle turns in these walls, and where some of the stone walls were actually (built? Or converted) into pathways covered with soil, to create a raised road.
> 
> ...


growing up in Upstate New York, and adjacent to a corn field, separated by an identical looking "stone wall" which is not as impressive as the ones in your photos, seemed to follow the property lines very well between the farms and residential cul-de-sacs.  There are also books about monoliths made of heavy boulders in upstate NY, so anything is possible.  My guess is, a tiller of sorts gathered them, and in some instances, somebody stacked them neatly.  But most of the rocks on these walls I have seen are manageable by two people.  

But in retrospect, you are absolutely right, those stone walls go anywhere, perhaps with the exception that they don't block streams, but they are surrounded by big trees on both sides and could not have been managed with farm equipment.  

I don't know what the mud flood theory is supposed to say about where the flooding occurred and didn't, and perhaps only in flood zones? For example, a certain distance from the Hudson, Erie, Mohawk, Susquehanna, ie. just about every medium and large city in New York state.


----------



## Mariana (Jan 23, 2022)

Magnus - I had family living on the mountain in Stafford Springs, CT - they had 100s of acres of farm land.  Those are property dividers.  I remember my aunt's family fighting some guy in court because he kept moving the rock wall in attempt to make his property bigger. (To in effect steal land from them.)  The rock walls look exactly like that.


----------



## wild heretic (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm not too sure that's a "mudflood" so to speak, but more like a *wipeout*. Without any other local knowledge, it could have really occurred at any time 900 to 1700 AD (or even up to 1812 depending on location). Find out the earliest memories and *known* history of the settlements in your area first. This gives you an upper limit to the dates.


----------

